

Followup on "IQ-boosting exercise": Cognitivefun, my website for cognitive exercises - whacked_new

I have been working on a general purpose site for cognitive tests, for informational purposes and out of interest. It's also the first thing I thought of doing after learning some Flash.<p>One of the tests I decided to include initially is an n-back task variant; as per http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=176264 , NewScientist wrote about a recent publication using an n-back task, so I thought I should demo while it's still fresh in memory. Forgive its simplicity (and again, it is a variant), but as always, I'd love to hear your feedback.<p>http://cognitivefun.net
======
whacked_new
Since this didn't survive the front page I'll just add stuff in case somebody
drops by later.

A simple variant of the n-back task (adjustable between 2 to 5-back) is here:
<http://cognitivefun.net/test/4> Test 1 is a classical reaction time test.

I haven't had time to think of how to track and display progress, so it just
loads the stats. Suggestions are welcome. If Test 4 is stable I'll be working
on other tests, like interference tests and counting and such.

~~~
r7000
Well, that was bad luck. With the interest shown in the article I would expect
greater success. I would submit myself with a direct url and a title that
mentions "n-back test" in particular but I don't want to step on your toes.
Meanwhile I am off to test your site.

